# Construccion de un transmisor fm



## josehf34 (Jun 30, 2009)

hola a todos los que vean este post.

Recientemente me di a la tarea de hacer un amplificador Fm para crear una estacion de radio FM.

inicialmente pense en como irian las cosas que seria en este orden:

Entrada de audio----Codificador Estereo------Transmisor con Pll------Primera etapa amplificadora-----Segunda etapa amplificadora-----Salida de RF Para la antena.

inicialmente estuve leyendo sobre el PLL de veronica, el cual se discutia en este tema: http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/radiocomunicaciones/35198_0.html pero despues de tanta modificacion por el cristal de 6.4Mhz que no se lograba conseguir, yo ya nise cual es el diagrama final que se deberia hacer por si no se consigue ese cristal y haya que usar otro cristal, si alguien me puede facilitar este diagrama le agradeceria mucho.

el otro PLL que havia pensado usar era este: http://es.geocities.com/allcircuits/txpll.htm pero no encuentro nadie que me de opiniones sobre ese circuito asi que nose que hacer con el y nose cual es mejor si el veronica original o con la modificacion o este.

el codificador estereo que planeo usar es este: http://www.audiosys.com.ar/proyectos/codificador/codificador_estereo_para_emisora.htm Espero me den sus opiniones y si tienen un mejor circuito, lo pongan aqui, tambien me preguntaba cuantos decodificadores debia usar asi que espero me ayuden tambien con esto.

Ahora vienen las fases amplificadoras de RF, primero deseaba usar este amplificador de RF con 20W de potencia http://www.geocities.com/area51/nebula/3736/ver20w.gif o este de 40W de potencia http://www.geocities.com/area51/nebula/3736/40watt.html para asi excitar esta etapa amplificadora final de 360W: http://es.geocities.com/allcircuits/lineal_360w.htm

Pero yo me preguntaba, ¿si en algun momento deseo agregarle mas potencia a la ultima etapa amplificadora que deberia modificar? ¿deberia poner otros dos de esos transistores a trabajar en paralelo y asi lograr 720W de potencia? Espero me ayuden con esto.

A continuacion les muestro otras preguntas muy basicas que tengo pero que me tienen dando vueltas la cabeza.

1. Yo deseo conectar el transmisor a la corriente electrica, que aqui en america (vivo en colombia) es de 110V, como puedo hacer o donde puedo conseguir el diagrama de una fuente que me permita configurar varias salidas con diferente voltaje, me explico: el regulador de poder de veronica necesita 13.8V de entrada para funcionar, la etapa amplificadora de 360W necesita 50V para funcionar, como seria el diagrama de una fuente de 110V de entrada, pero que tenga varias salidas a las cuales mediante potenciometros u otro dispositivo le pueda graduar su voltaje de salida, por ejemplo tener una salida de 13.8V otra de 50V otra de 20V etc. (les ruego que me ayuden con esto porque no tengo idea de como hacerlo ni que componentes necesitaria)

2. me preguntaba como podria construir la antena transmisora FM porque aun no logro encontrar un manual bueno para esto

3. la salida de RF del pll de veronica y me imagino que igualmente la del otro PLL es un socket SO-239 al cual hasta donde tengo entendido se le conecta un cable coaxial comun y corriente, los amplificador por ejemplo tambien necesitan una entrada de RF, podria usar estos conectores y el cable coaxial para realizar las conexiones entre las diferentes partes del transmisor? por ejemplo entre el PLL y la primera etapa de amplificación y entre la primera etapa de amplificación y la segunda?

PD: Para lo de la antena FM no me digan porfavor que revise un manual que hay en esta misma categoria porque ya lo vi y la carga maxima que soporta la antena son 200W, si hay alguna forma de hacer que soporte mas carga se los agradeceria y tambien si me dijera que es lo que determina el soporte de la carga, como ven la ultima fase de amplificación seria de 360W cuando sea puesta en funcionamiento y por lo que veo esta antena no serviria  
saludos y gracias por adelantado por la ayuda que me puedan brindar


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 30, 2009)

> inicialmente estuve leyendo sobre el PLL de veronica, el cual se discutia en este tema: http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/radiocomunicaciones/35198_0.html pero despues de tanta modificacion por el cristal de 6.4Mhz que no se lograba conseguir, yo ya nise cual es el diagrama final que se deberia hacer por si no se consigue ese cristal y haya que usar otro cristal, si alguien me puede facilitar este diagrama le agradeceria mucho.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17814.html



> el codificador estereo que planeo usar es este: http://www.audiosys.com.ar/proyectos/codificador/codificador_estereo_para_emisora.htm Espero me den sus opiniones y si tienen un mejor circuito, lo pongan aqui, tambien me preguntaba cuantos decodificadores debia usar asi que espero me ayuden tambien con esto.


Esta mal ese codificador, los planos no coinciden con los componentes.

En resumen, todo lo que buscas esta en el foro, usa el buscador.. es mas, todo esta en esta seccion (Circuitos de Radio)



> PD: Para lo de la antena FM no me digan porfavor que revise un manual que hay en esta misma categoria porque ya lo vi y la carga maxima que soporta la antena son 200W, si hay alguna forma de hacer que soporte mas carga se los agradeceria y tambien si me dijera que es lo que determina el soporte de la carga, como ven la ultima fase de amplificación seria de 360W cuando sea puesta en funcionamiento y por lo que veo esta antena no serviria
> saludos y gracias por adelantado por la ayuda que me puedan brindar


Te explique en el otro post que creaste: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/213000/

Saludos


----------



## josehf34 (Jun 30, 2009)

> Esta mal ese codificador, los planos no coinciden con los componentes.
> 
> En resumen, todo lo que buscas esta en el foro, usa el buscador.. es mas, todo esta en esta seccion (Circuitos de Radio)



Ten en cuenta que estos son los planos definitivos del codificador.


En el foro no veo opiniones sobre los codificadores Estereo que vi, si me puedes poner el link de alguno con buenos resultados te lo agradeceria mucho

Sobre la parte amplificadora como podria lograr tener mas potencia de salida envezde esos 360W tendria que agregar mas transistores trabajando en serie con los ya existentes, o que mas tendria que modificar en los componentes o el diseño?

El link del amplificador d 360W es este: http://es.geocities.com/allcircuits/lineal_360w.htm

Espero tambien me puedan ayudar con la duda del cable coaxial:


> 3. la salida de RF del pll de veronica y me imagino que igualmente la del otro PLL es un socket SO-239 al cual hasta donde tengo entendido se le conecta un cable coaxial comun y corriente, los amplificador por ejemplo tambien necesitan una entrada de RF, podria usar estos conectores y el cable coaxial para realizar las conexiones entre las diferentes partes del transmisor? por ejemplo entre el PLL y la primera etapa de amplificación y entre la primera etapa de amplificación y la segunda?



EDITO:

Mi idea de modificar la potencia es esta, creo que el diagrama esta mal pero la idea es que me corrijan.

El diagrama original del amplificador de 360W es este:






Entonces para que entregara por ejemplo 720W de potencia seria algo asi?


ya que se le agregaron otros dos transistores trabajando en paralelo.

La información sobre el circuito original esta aqui:
http://es.geocities.com/allcircuits/lineal_360w.htm

Saludos[/img]


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 30, 2009)

> Ten en cuenta que estos son los planos definitivos del codificador.


Si miras el impreso que te dan, vez que no tienen valores los componentes, eso no seria problema ya que uno puede seguir el esquematico, pero no es asi, cuando tratas de hacerlo no sabes que esta mal, si el esquematico o el pcb.
Miralo y contame   



> En el foro no veo opiniones sobre los codificadores Estereo que vi, si me puedes poner el link de alguno con buenos resultados te lo agradeceria mucho


Si tenes algun programador de pics, aca tenes uno excelente
http://pira.cz/eng/stk2en.htm



> la salida de RF del pll de veronica y me imagino que igualmente la del otro PLL es un socket SO-239 al cual hasta donde tengo entendido se le conecta un cable coaxial comun y corriente, los amplificador por ejemplo tambien necesitan una entrada de RF, podria usar estos conectores y el cable coaxial para realizar las conexiones entre las diferentes partes del transmisor? por ejemplo entre el PLL y la primera etapa de amplificación y entre la primera etapa de amplificación y la segunda?


Si la placa sintetizadora va a estar en el mismo gabinete del amplificador lineal, por ejemplo un equipo de 40 watts, no es necesario usar conectores, solo un coaxil de 50 ohms (rg58 por ejemplo) pero lo mas corto posible.

Lo mas recomendable es hacer como te dije, un exitador de 20 o 40 watts por ejemplo y un modulo aparte de 360 como queres armar. 
Ahi podes usar un coaxil rg213, corto tambien y conectores SO-239.



> Mi idea de modificar la potencia es esta, creo que el diagrama esta mal pero la idea es que me corrijan.


Es incorrecto para mi punto de vista ese diseño (el tuyo) ya que se suman impedancias y no se adaptan.

Para poner dos modulos de 360watts en paralelo, se usa un divisor de potencia en la entrada de cada uno y un sumador en la salida.
En estos momentos no tengo ningun diseño a mano, pero hay dos clases, con pcb o con coaxiles.. busca información en la web que seguro encontras.

Si no tenes experiencia en RF, te doy un sano consejo:
Antes de elegir un diseño, fijate la disponibilidad de los componentes que lleva, sobre todo el transistor y la fuente.

El diseño que posteaste no lo conosco en funcionamiento, busca diseño con BLF177, MRF151G, BLF278, son transistores que hay en el mercado y mucha información al respecto.

Tambien mucho cuidado en el armado y ajuste, el minimo error y destruis el transistor y son caros.

Otro aspecto es la legalidad, si vas a ser legal o no (no es tema de discucion ahora) ten en cuenta que equipos de estas potencias emiten demasiados armonicos (espureas) y puede afectar a otras emisoras, canales de aire o cable, aeropuertos, etc.
Para eso vas a necesitar un filtro.

Hay información tambien en la net


----------



## josehf34 (Jun 30, 2009)

Por la parte de si es legal o no,  no hay de que preocuparse, ya tengo los permisos del ministerio de telecomunicaciones para transmitir sin causar "ruido" a otras emisoras y a la potencia que yo considere prudente. Para ello usare la frecuencia 88.4MHz y la estacion mas cercana esta en 88.9Mhz 



> Si tenes algun programador de pics, aca tenes uno excelente
> http://pira.cz/eng/stk2en.htm



el diseño se ve muy bueno y todo pero si no estoy mal como mencionas tu, se necesita un programador de PIC para programar el microcontrolador, la verdad no me gustaria usar algo que me valla a obligar a usar algun tipo de procesador de audio.

Por lo que veo en la imagen que ponen del codificador, el primer conector del lado derecho iria a la entrada del transmisor, entonces para que sirven los otros dos? he estado leyendo pero aun no logro comprender



> Lo mas recomendable es hacer como te dije, un exitador de 20 o 40 watts por ejemplo y un modulo aparte de 360 como queres armar.
> Ahi podes usar un coaxil rg213, corto tambien y conectores SO-239.



yo tambien havia leido esa solucion, pero el problema que el encuentro es que por ejemplo ya abria que usar mas de una fuente, el equipo ocuparia mas espacio y hasta donde tenia entendido el unico problema que puede traer tener los amplificador en la misma caja con el transmisor es que si no se tienen separados pueden provocar interferencias, aparte obviamente de las temperaturas dentro de la caja.



> Es incorrecto para mi punto de vista ese diseño (el tuyo) ya que se suman impedancias y no se adaptan.
> 
> Para poner dos modulos de 360watts en paralelo, se usa un divisor de potencia en la entrada de cada uno y un sumador en la salida.
> En estos momentos no tengo ningun diseño a mano, pero hay dos clases, con pcb o con coaxiles.. busca información en la web que seguro encontras.



te agradeceria me pusieras un diseño de ejemplo porque he buscado y no encuentro otros, y el diseño lo pienso hacer sobre PCB

lo que mas me preocupa de los componentes electronicos es el cristal, la fuente ya me estan ayudando con ella en otro tema y el resto de componentes estoy seguro de que se consigue.



> Otro aspecto es la legalidad, si vas a ser legal o no (no es tema de discucion ahora) ten en cuenta que equipos de estas potencias emiten demasiados armonicos (espureas) y puede afectar a otras emisoras, canales de aire o cable, aeropuertos, etc.
> Para eso vas a necesitar un filtro.



eso no se soluciona teniendo un pll estable?

si no es asi cual filtro deberia agregar al circuito, y en que lugar podria encontrar el diseño y los componentes para hacerlo?


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 30, 2009)

> el diseño se ve muy bueno y todo pero si no estoy mal como mencionas tu, se necesita un programador de PIC para programar el microcontrolador, la verdad no me gustaria usar algo que me valla a obligar a usar algun tipo de procesador de audio.


No procesa el audio por el pic, el pic genera las frecuencias necesarias para el codificador, 19khz -  38khz.
Lo bueno es que no necesita ajuste alguno, solo el nivel de audio y el nivel de la portadora de 19khz.



> Por lo que veo en la imagen que ponen del codificador, el primer conector del lado derecho iria a la entrada del transmisor, entonces para que sirven los otros dos? he estado leyendo pero aun no logro comprender


El que dice MPX Output es el que va al transmisor, RDS input es para un codificador RDS y Pilot output es para algunos codificadores RDS que necesitan la señal piloto de 19khz, en este caso solo usarias MPX output, el resto no.



> yo tambien havia leido esa solucion, pero el problema que el encuentro es que por ejemplo ya abria que usar mas de una fuente, el equipo ocuparia mas espacio y hasta donde tenia entendido el unico problema que puede traer tener los amplificador en la misma caja con el transmisor es que si no se tienen separados pueden provocar interferencias, aparte obviamente de las temperaturas dentro de la caja.


Si armas todo en un solo gabiente y se te quema la etapa de salida, ya sea por picos de tension, mal tiempo, etc.. te quedas sin emisora al aire, en cambio si tenes el modulo de potencia aparte, podes sacarlo y salir con el exitador hasta solucionarlo.
Es mucho mejor en gabinetes aparte, mas seguro y comodo.



> te agradeceria me pusieras un diseño de ejemplo porque he buscado y no encuentro otros, y el diseño lo pienso hacer sobre PCB


Aca tenes muchos hasta 300 watts, con pcb.
http://www.3-mtr.información/shareware/



> o que mas me preocupa de los componentes electronicos es el cristal, la fuente ya me estan ayudando con ella en otro tema y el resto de componentes estoy seguro de que se consigue.


Del PLL lo decis? Fijate el post de Veronica, ahi muestran opciones.



> eso no se soluciona teniendo un pll estable?


No tiene nada que ver la estabilidad de la frecuencia con armonicos generados por las etapas amplificadoras, son dos cosas diferentes.



> si no es asi cual filtro deberia agregar al circuito, y en que lugar podria encontrar el diseño y los componentes para hacerlo?


Busca Low Pass Filter (Filtro Pasa Bajos)

Te dejo la imagen de uno, pero no es de alta potencia


----------



## josehf34 (Jun 30, 2009)

voy a seguir tu consejo y la ultima etapa amplificadora la pondre en un gabinete aparte.

el filtro de bajos me tocara utilizar este: 


Hasta el momento si no estoy mal todo iria asi:

Linea de entrada - Codificador Estereo - Transmisor con PLL veronica - Filtro de bajos - Etapa amplificadora de 20W - Socket SO 239

supongo que el amplificador de 300W del que hablas es este: http://www.3-mtr.información/shareware/Amplifier%20300%20Watt%20(BLF278)/

entro y la verdad no entiendo nada, no encuentro diagrama, ni diseño del PCB ni nada   

el filtro de bajos planeo usar este: 





Aunque aun no entiendo para que es el RF Monitor.

agradezco todas sus ayudas y espero me puedan explicar bien esto:


> Para poner dos modulos de 360watts en paralelo, se usa un divisor de potencia en la entrada de cada uno y un sumador en la salida.


----------



## GustyArte (Jul 1, 2009)

> Linea de entrada - Codificador Estereo - Transmisor con PLL veronica - Filtro de bajos - Etapa amplificadora de 20W - Socket SO 239


En realidad no es tan necesario el filtro en la salida del PLL, el veronica ya lo tiene, mas importante es a la salida de la etapa amplificadora. 
Lo mismo con el lineal que armes despues.

OJO, para mayores potencias tenes que usar los componentes adecuados en el filtro, sobre todo los capacitores tienen que ser de alta tension.



> entro y la verdad no entiendo nada, no encuentro diagrama, ni diseño del PCB ni nada


http://www.3-mtr.información/shareware/Amplifier 300 Watt (BLF278)/

Esta todo ahi, que no encontras?  



> Aunque aun no entiendo para que es el RF Monitor.


Es para verificar con un instrumento como un wattimetro para testear la potencia de salida



> agradezco todas sus ayudas y espero me puedan explicar bien esto:
> Para poner dos modulos de 360watts en paralelo, se usa un divisor de potencia en la entrada de cada uno y un sumador en la salida.


 Te dejo una imagen ilustrativa.

SC1, SC2 - Coaxil RG179, 75 ohms - 1/4 de onda
SC3, SC4 - Coaxil RG178, 50 ohms - 1/4 de onda


----------



## josehf34 (Jul 1, 2009)

GustyArte dijo:
			
		

> > Linea de entrada - Codificador Estereo - Transmisor con PLL veronica - Filtro de bajos - Etapa amplificadora de 20W - Socket SO 239
> 
> 
> En realidad no es tan necesario el filtro en la salida del PLL, el veronica ya lo tiene, mas importante es a la salida de la etapa amplificadora.
> ...



Como hago para calcucalar los valores de los componentes cuando modifique el circuito?

lo del divisor de potencia y lo otro ya me lo havias explicado pero busco por google diagramas y no encuentro   si sabes de algun ejemplo de los dos elementos que necesito porfavor ponlo.

Por lo que entiendo todo seria algo asi:

La señal de entrada pasa por el divisor de potencia y de este divisor de potencia se conectarian las entradas de los circuitos de amplificación y al final las salidas de los circuitos se unirian en una sola parte, de esta union iria conectado el filtro pasa bajos y finalmente la salida? 

Porque cambias la impedancia de los cables coaxiales?

lo que no encuentro aqui: http://www.3-mtr.información/shareware/Amplifier%20300%20Watt%20(BLF278)/

es el diagrama esquematico y por ejemplo no entiendo bien como conectar alunas cosas como por ejemplo T1 y L1
el transformador lo tiene que hacer uno o lo puede comprar? si se puede comprar porfavor diganme cual es la referencia de este, porque no creo que entiendan esto en la tienda de electronica:
1:4 broadband balun transformadorrmer
       Ferrocube, type: 2865000202 (Philips) with 2 brass tubes.
       14 x 14 x 8 mm (corematerial must have an operating frequency less or equal to 
       200MHz)
       Primary 2.5 turns teflon wire (innerwire of 3.3 mm Teflon coax will do)
       Secondary two brass tubes soldered at one end together (bias side) and the other
       ends are soldered to their resp. gate's of the BLF278 (see drawing)


lo que entiendo es esto:
Este es el diseño del PCB:
http://www.3-mtr.información/shareware/Amplifier%20300%20Watt%20(BLF278)/BLF278(rev.1)-pcb.BMP

todo lo negro que esta fuera de los recuadros vendria siendo la tierra

que es el agujero marcado como HV?


----------



## GustyArte (Jul 1, 2009)

> Como hago para calcucalar los valores de los componentes cuando modifique el circuito?


 Ponele capacitores de mayor voltaje.



> o del divisor de potencia y lo otro ya me lo havias explicado pero busco por google diagramas y no encuentro Exclamation si sabes de algun ejemplo de los dos elementos que necesito porfavor ponlo.


Te adjunto uno para los BLF278, igualmente es aplicable a otros modulos de potencia.
Ojo, las resistencias son de RF, con aletas disipadoras, vienen de 50 y 100 ohms, de varios cientos de watts, (100, 250, etc)



> La señal de entrada pasa por el divisor de potencia y de este divisor de potencia se conectarian las entradas de los circuitos de amplificación y al final las salidas de los circuitos se unirian en una sola parte, de esta union iria conectado el filtro pasa bajos y finalmente la salida?


Del exitador mandas al divisor, el divisor divide las potencias para cada modulo.. cada extremo de coaxil va a su potencia correspondiente. 
En la salida de cada potencia se pone el sumador de potencia, que es muy similar al divisor, de ahi se hace una sola conexion que iria a la antena o filtro (de ahi a antena)



> Porque cambias la impedancia de los cables coaxiales?


Para adaptar impedancias.. 
Lee este link, te sirve para enfasar dipolos como tambien hacer el divisor/sumador que necesitas
http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/LineasEnfasado.htm



> es el diagrama esquematico y por ejemplo no entiendo bien como conectar alunas cosas como por ejemplo T1 y L1


 Esta tambien en el link que te pase



> el transformador lo tiene que hacer uno o lo puede comprar? si se puede comprar porfavor diganme cual es la referencia de este, porque no creo que entiendan esto en la tienda de electronica:


Ahi las dificultades de estas placas, en las casas especializadas vas a conseguir, no en electronica comun.



> todo lo negro que esta fuera de los recuadros vendria siendo la tierra


Si señor



> que es el agujero marcado como HV?


No es nada, es una "Marca" del que diseño la placa  

Mira, te doy otro consejo (tomalo o dejalo.. esta en vos   ) Anda por partes, primero con el exitador, con una potencia no mayor a 40 watts, ahi vas a ir adquiriendo experiencia, las antenas y despues pasa a los modulos, son mas complicados y necesitas mucha experiencia en el armado y ajuste.


----------



## josehf34 (Jul 1, 2009)

> Mira, te doy otro consejo (tomalo o dejalo.. esta en vos Wink ) Anda por partes, primero con el exitador, con una potencia no mayor a 40 watts, ahi vas a ir adquiriendo experiencia, las antenas y despues pasa a los modulos, son mas complicados y necesitas mucha experiencia en el armado y ajuste.



Eso es lo que estoy haciendo, proximamente voy a armar el transmisor solo con una potencia de salida de 20w, mientras diseño el modulo de amplificación



> No es nada, es una "Marca" del que diseño la placa Very Happy



viendo tu respuesta me surgio una duda, el amplificador tiene una entrada de +50V, me imagino que todo lo negro que esta fuera de los cuadros es la tierra (GND), a la tierra no se le conecta una linea de voltage negativo algo asi como -50V?




> Ahi las dificultades de estas placas, en las casas especializadas vas a conseguir, no en electronica comun.



en caso de no conseguir ese transformador, tenes alguna guia que me pueda recomendar sobre la construccion de uno, y que valores afectan a su construccion (por ejemplo como se define el voltage y el tipo de voltage que va a tener en la salida)

Veo en los dibujos que pusiste del cable coaxial, que las puntas de cobre vendrian siendo lo positivo, pero el problema es que la tierra del cable vendria siendo el relleno de metal que este trae, entonces mi pregunta viene aqui: havia pensado hacer una especie de circuito para no tener cables en el aire y tener organizado el divisor en un PCB y conectar los cables por el socket SO 239, en el SO 239 cual vendria siendo la tierra? (GND)

Una ultima cosa.

No veo bien las resistencias en la imagen que pusiste, son de 100 o 200 W? 

una ultima cosa, se me desperto una duda, digamos que tengo un diagrama sea el pll, amplificador codificador ETC, como puedo saber cuales resistencias son para RF? son las que tienen una medida en watts?





Por ejemplo en el diagrama anterior la resistencia que dice 220 2W vendria siendo una resistencia para RF?


> Ponele capacitores de mayor voltaje.


solo mayor voltage? no importa cual sea el voltage contal que sea mayor? no abria que cambiar resistencias, condensadores etc?

No hay alguna regla por ejemplo que a ciertos watts o voltage se necesite un capacitor de X voltage y lo mismo para condensadores ETC¿?
Saludos, sin  la ayuda de todos los que me han ido colaborando talvez nunca me huviera sido posible entender mas de este tema


----------



## josehf34 (Jul 2, 2009)

Primero  que todo disculpen pero si hago clic en editar me sale "internal server error"

hoy estuve averiguando cristales y el que mas se hacerca para el PLL de veronica es el de "CRISTAL DE 6.144 MHZ"

entonces que puedo hacer? me toca usar un diseño modificado del PLL de veronica? 
donde puedo encontrar ese diseño?

PD: Porfavor resuelvanme las dudas de lo que puse arriba  ops:


----------



## noctur_ (Jul 3, 2009)

Hola a todos, El tema es que arme un tx de 20w de 88 a 108mhz, y lo setie en 105.30mhz, funciona perfecto, el tema es que tambien se escucha hasta 1 cuadra en 105.50mhz y no se que tocar del FILTRO para limpiar ese canal, no se si el problema puede estar en el filtro de salida del exitador o en el filtro de salida del amplificador de 20w,dede ya gracias


----------



## josehf34 (Jul 3, 2009)

noctur_ dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, El tema es q arme un tx de 20w de 88 a 108mhz, y lo setie en 105.30mhz, funciona perfecto, el tema es q tambien se escucha hasta 1 cuadra en 105.50mhz y no se q tocar del FILTRO para limpiar ese canal, no se si el problema puede estar en el filtro de salida del exitador o en el filtro de salida del amplificador de 20w,dede ya gracias



si entendi bien, tienes un transmisor funcionando en 105.3Mhz pero a una cuadra se escucha en la frecuencia 105.5MHz ?
si es eso puede ser inestabilidad del PLL o problemas en la antena

Espero me puedan ayudar con las preguntas que plantee anteriormente   

saludos


----------



## noctur_ (Jul 3, 2009)

Hola josehf34, Te cuento ya arme el pll de veronica, pero al no conseguir componentes para el pll, me vi obligado a usar solo el oscilador y modificarle el pll( con un mc145151 y un divisor 11c90, que divide por 10 y un xtal de 10.24) realmente funciono excelente y no tiene inestabilidad, Yo para poder ponerlo a punto utilice un frecuencimetro , watimetro y carga fantasma.Entonces primero arme el oscilador, lo corri de 87.5 hasta 107.9mhz y vi que el la salida es de aproximadamente 1w.Luego arme el pll y se lo ansamble, si no encontras nada por la red , con gusto te lo paso.No ando con mucha disposicion horaria asi que puede que no responda rapidamente.
Con respecto a mi transmisor, sale perfecto en 105.30mhz(alcance aprox 1km may con casas y edificios, y un canal no muy limpio),pero hasta una cuadra se escucha en 105.50 y 105.10, que tocando un poco las bobinas del filtro mejora un poco, pero tambien me disminuye el alcance en 105.30mhz y es lo que quiero evitar


----------



## josehf34 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hola. mira te comento que el cristal de 6.4MHz no lo pude encontrar pero el mas cercano que encontre fue el de 6.1MHz

los cristales que puedo conseguir mas facil son estos:
-CRISTAL DE 10 MHZ
-CRISTAL 16 MHZ
-CRISTAL DE 3.58 MHZ
-CRISTAL 40MHZ
-CRISTAL DE 11MHZ
-CRISTAL DE 6.144 MHZ
-CRISTAL DE 11.0592 MHZ
-CRISTAL 20 MHZ
-CRISTAL 32.768 KHZ
-CRISTAL DE 4 MHZ
-CRISTAL DE 12 MHZ

Si son tan amables de pasarme un diseño del pll veronica modificado para usar cualquiera de los anteriores cristales (obviamente uno que me de estabilidad) quedaria muy agradecido y podria comenzar mi lista de que necesito comprar  , si el diseño tiene variaciones en los componentes agradeceria tambien incluyeran la lista de materiales para despues no tener malas experiencias   


PD: Tambien porfavor ayudenmen con las preguntas que puse anteriormente mas exactamente en el post numero 12

saludos


----------



## noctur_ (Jul 3, 2009)

Hola, este es el oscilador, que como ya dije me funciono perfectamente, y lo he analizado con instrumental (sin un poco de instrumental no te recomiendo experimentarlo, pues te vas a volver loco). En los puntos que te indique es donde le ensamble el pll y se adapto perfecto.
Con respecto a los cristales, el problema esta en que si los cristales no son los correctos , no vas a poder correr al tx desde 87.5 a 107.9 t va a correr en un peqeño margen. Si lo que queres es un tx para una frecuencia fija, yo te puedo hacer el diseño, voy a tratar de armarte un esquema para que veas como funciona un pll y en el caso q no consigas los cristales, puedas agregar integrados divisores y tu mismo lo vas seteando hasta que quede en la frecuencia de portadora, en la brevedad te subire un esquema y como tienes que retocarlo para que te quede a punto

componentes oscilador + pll: ( ojo mira bien los componentes y utiliza solo los que te dice el plano)


```
Veronica 1 Watt PLL Parts List
------------------------------

R1	47
R2	27K 
R3	8.2K
R4	10K
R5	3.3K
R6	100K
R7	6.8K
R8	3.3K
R9	3.3K
R10	120
R11	120
R12	68K
R13	68K
R14	22K
R15	15K
R16	150
R17	330
R18	22K
R19	15K
R20	150
R21	330
R22	150
R23	22
R24	6.8K
R25	10
R26	4.7K
R27	33
R28	150
R29	1.5K
R30	270
R31	22
R32	1K
R33	1.5K
R34	1.5K
R35	1.5K
R36	1.5K
R37 	1.5K
R38	1.5K
R39	1.5K
R40	1.5K
R41	1.5K
R42	1.5K
R43	1.5K
R44	1.5K
R45	1.5K
R46	1.5K
R47	1.5K
R48	1.5K
R49	470
R50	100K
R51	1.5K
R52	4.7K
R53	1.5K
R54	10K
R55	22K
R56	1.5K
R57	5.6K
R58	12K
R59	12K
R60	47K
R61	5.6K
R62	2.2K
R63	270
R64	560
R65	33
R66	56
R67	15
VR1	10K variable


Capacitors
----------

C1	100 pf
C2	1800 pf
C3	100 pf
C4	10 uf elecrolytic 16v
C5	47 uf elecrolytic 16v
C6	68 pf
C7	68 pf
C8	22 pf
C9	15 pf
C10	1000 pf
C11	1000 pf
C12	15 pf
C13	15 pf
C14	22 pf
C15	1000 pf
C16	22 pf
C17	1000 pf
C18	1000 pf
C19	0.01 uf
C20	1000 pf
C21	0.01 uf
C22	1000 pf
C23	220 uf elecrolytic 16v 
C24	1000 pf
C25	47 pf
C26	47 uf elecrolytic 16v
C27	47 pf
C28	100 pf
C29	1000 pf
C30	0.01 uf
C31	1000 pf
C32	10 pf
C33	47 pf
C34	22 pf
C35	1.8 pf
C36	1.8 pf 
C37	1000 pf
C38	0.1 uf
C39	220 uf elecrolytic 16v
C40	0.01 uf
C41	0.01 uf
C42	0.01 uf
C43	1000 pf
C44	0.1 uf
C45	0.1 uf
C46 	0.1 uf
C47	0.1 uf
C48	0.1 uf
C49	0.1 uf
C50	0.1 uf
C51	1000 pf
C52	100 pf
C53	33 pf
C54	0.22 uf
C55	0.1 uf
C56	0.01 uf
C57	0.22 uf
C58	0.0047 uf
C59	0.01 uf
C60	220 uf elecrolytic 16v
C61	220 uf elecrolytic 16v
VC1	40 pf purple variable
VC2	65 pf yellow variable
VC3	65 pf yellow variable


Transistor / IC's
-----------------

TR1	BC558
TR2	BF494
TR3	BF494
TR4	BF494
TR5	BF494
TR6	2N4427
TR7	2N4427
TR8	BC548
TR9	BC558
TR10	BC548
TR11	BC548
IC1	74ALS74
IC2	74LS193
IC3	74LS193
IC4	74LS193
IC5	74LS76
IC6	74LS86
IC7	4060B
IC8	7805


Diodes
------

D1	1N4001
D2	1N4148
D3	1N4148
D4	1N4148
D5	1N4148
D6	1N4148
D7	1N4148
ZD1	7V5 zener
ZD2	7V5 zener
VCD1	KV1310 varactor ( yo no lo consegui y lo reemplace 2 varicap simples bb405 o 1 varicap doble bb204)
LED1	5mm LED yellow
LED2	5mm LED	green
LED3	5mm LED red


Misc / Hardware
---------------

L1	6 x 2 turn coil 6mm i.d.
L2	4 turn coil 6mm i.d.
L3	4 turn coil 5mm i.d.
L4	4 turn coil 5mm i.d.
L5	6 turn coil 6mm i.d.
L6	6 turn coil 6mm i.d.
XTAL1	6.4 MHz
SW1	6 way DIP switch
SW2	6 way DIP switch
FB1	5 turn ferrite bead
FB2	5 turn ferrite bead
FB3	1 turn ferrite bead
FB4	5 turn ferrite bead
FB5	5 turn ferrite bead
SKT1	PCB phono socket
SKT2	SO-239 with nuts, bolts, and washers
2 x Terminal pins
2 x Tubular Heatsinks
1 x PLL PCB
```


Specifications
--------------

Freq Range:		100 KHz steps from 87.5 to 108 MHz
Freq Generation:	Crystal ref. Phase Lock Loop
Freq Stability:		+/- 1 KHz max, typ. +/- 500 Hz
Lock Time:		3 seconds
Spurious Emissions:	Better than -45 dB rel. to carrier
RF Power Output:	900 mW min.
RF Output Connector:	SO-239
Power Supply:		13.8v DC regulated
Audio Input Sensitivity: 0.775 V RMS for +/- 75 KHz dev.
Signal to Noise Ratio:	-75 dBu
Audio Freq Response:	Flat from 20 Hz to 76 Khz
Pre-emphasis:		none, 50 or 75 uS
Audio Distortion:	Better than 0.2% THD
Audio Input Connector:	Phono socket


----------



## josehf34 (Jul 3, 2009)

ese es el PLL que iba a armar inicialmente pero no pude conseguir el cristal de 6.4MHz asi que me va a tocar usar una version modificada de este PLL y obviamente que sea estable. los cristales que nombre anteriormente son los que se consiguen mas facil.
donde podria encontrar un diagrama para armar una version modificada de este PLL pero con alguno de esos cristales? obviamente el PLL tendria que ser estable.

lo que veo en el diagrama que tu pusiste es que solo esta la parte que genera el RF, no esta el PLL, ni esta que cristal estan usando, yo necesito es el diagrama del PLL con el transmisor para poder hacer el diseño del PCB, pero obviamente tiene que funcionar con cualquiera de los anteriores cristales, dando una buena estabilidad, que aparato puedo usar para medir la estabilidad del pll?

PD: Recuerden que aun necesito ayuda con lo que dice en el post numero 12


----------



## noctur_ (Jul 4, 2009)

Ya te dije que te voy a armar un diagrama en la brevedad, ya que hay que rediseñarlo para alguno de esos cristales, y como instrumental es indispensable tener un frecuencimetro, no es necesario uno muy costoso, si no se te va a hacer imposible para este y para cualquier otro oscilador que hagas


----------



## GustyArte (Jul 4, 2009)

> viendo tu respuesta me surgio una duda, el amplificador tiene una entrada de +50V, me imagino que todo lo negro que esta fuera de los cuadros es la tierra (GND), a la tierra no se le conecta una linea de voltage negativo algo asi como -50V?


 Si es todo tierra, pero no es -50v, sino 0 volts.



> en caso de no conseguir ese transformador, tenes alguna guia que me pueda recomendar sobre la construccion de uno, y que valores afectan a su construccion (por ejemplo como se define el voltage y el tipo de voltage que va a tener en la salida)


 Fijate en proveedores, existen, pero primero para entender como funcionan estas etapas, mira otros circuitos, investiga.. no siempre todo se encuentra listo para armar, hay que investigar y aprender.



> Veo en los dibujos que pusiste del cable coaxial, que las puntas de cobre vendrian siendo lo positivo, pero el problema es que la tierra del cable vendria siendo el relleno de metal que este trae, entonces mi pregunta viene aqui: havia pensado hacer una especie de circuito para no tener cables en el aire y tener organizado el divisor en un PCB y conectar los cables por el socket SO 239, en el SO 239 cual vendria siendo la tierra? (GND)


 Las uniones de los coaxiles lo podes hacer en un pcb, es mas, se hace asi, no podes poner en el aire las resistencias, mas en la potencia que vas a manejar. 
No entiendo eso de cual vendria siendo la tierra, explicate mejor.



> No veo bien las resistencias en la imagen que pusiste, son de 100 o 200 W?


 Lo que esta en el esquema es de 100 ohms, la potencia depende de los lineales que vas a sumar.



> una ultima cosa, se me desperto una duda, digamos que tengo un diagrama sea el pll, amplificador codificador ETC, como puedo saber cuales resistencias son para RF? son las que tienen una medida en watts?


 Vienen de 50 y 100 ohms, despues de varias potencias, 50 - 100 - 250 - 500 watts.




> Por ejemplo en el diagrama anterior la resistencia que dice 220 2W vendria siendo una resistencia para RF?


No, las resistencias de RF (imagen) se utilizan para sumar lineales, la resistencia que decis es comun



> solo mayor voltage? no importa cual sea el voltage contal que sea mayor? no abria que cambiar resistencias, condensadores etc?
> 
> No hay alguna regla por ejemplo que a ciertos watts o voltage se necesite un capacitor de X voltage y lo mismo para condensadores ETC¿?


 Esa parte del filtro podes suprimir,  no hace falta que utilices el RF monitor, pero si la usas, dejas tal cual los valores, lo unico que se altera es la parte del filtro en si, que son las bobinas y capacitores.
Yo en este momento no tengo ningun filtro, pero logicamente que aumentando la potencia, cambia el diseño. Busca por la red.

*Nocturn*:


> Hola a todos, El tema es que arme un tx de 20w de 88 a 108mhz, y lo setie en 105.30mhz, funciona perfecto, el tema es que tambien se escucha hasta 1 cuadra en 105.50mhz y no se que tocar del FILTRO para limpiar ese canal, no se si el problema puede estar en el filtro de salida del exitador o en el filtro de salida del amplificador de 20w,dede ya gracias


Tenes alguna emisora transmitiendo proxima a tu frecuencia? Puede ser un efecto de intermodulacion, no precisamente armonicos, porque los armonicos se dan en multiplos de tu frecuencia y 105.5 no es multiplo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/wiki/conceptos-definiciones-fm



> puede ser inestabilidad del PLL o problemas en la antena


 Si es inestabilidad del PLL saldria de la frecuencia programada (105.3) La antena nunca va a "inventar" una armonica, la antena no es culpable de armonicos, mal sonido, etc, todo esta en el equipo o como puse mas arriba, por efectos de intermodulacion


----------



## josehf34 (Jul 5, 2009)

> No, las resistencias de RF (imagen) se utilizan para sumar lineales, la resistencia que decis es comun



entonces las resistencias de RF siempre que vayan a estar en un circuito van a ir marcadas como resistencias para RF?



> Lo que esta en el esquema es de 100 ohms, la potencia depende de los lineales que vas a sumar.



eso es lo que no he podido entender, como puedo calcular esos valores?



> Las uniones de los coaxiles lo podes hacer en un pcb, es mas, se hace asi, no podes poner en el aire las resistencias, mas en la potencia que vas a manejar.
> No entiendo eso de cual vendria siendo la tierra, explicate mejor.



si ves en la imagen que me pusiste, el cable la parte gris esta marcada como tierra a eso me refiero.



> Fijate en proveedores, existen, pero primero para entender como funcionan estas etapas, mira otros circuitos, investiga.. no siempre todo se encuentra listo para armar, hay que investigar y aprender.



Tienes algun manual recomendado sobre esto que me decis?


----------



## rf1 (Jul 26, 2009)

hola colegas, colega noctur soluciono el problema que describio que generaba su tx o todabia sigue transmitiendo con el ancho de banda sobrepasado.


----------



## josehf34 (Jul 29, 2009)

despues de un tiempo desaparecido vuelvo al foro. espero puedan ayudarme con el diseño del PLL modificado para usar otros cristales, en especial algunos de los que puse mas atras

saludos


----------



## sonytel (May 1, 2011)

josehf34 dijo:


> hola a todos los que vean este post.
> 
> Recientemente me di a la tarea de hacer un amplificador Fm para crear una estacion de radio FM.
> 
> ...



hola colega, yo hace mucho estoy armando equipos completos que extraje de la pagina piracz, y es fantastico su funcionamiento, y estabilidad. Para la etapa de salida armo el Lineal de 200Watts que es un proyecto un poco viejo extraido de la famosa revista Nueva Electronica.  me gustaria subir los proyectos pero el foro admite solo 2megas de archivo. asi que si te interesa te dejo mi  mail y te los envio por ahi.


----------



## adrian sala (May 5, 2011)

Hola Amigo sonytel

Si pudieras subir el archivo en algún servidor y dejar el link te lo agradecería, así todos tenemos oportunidad de echarle el ojo y también de armarlo.

Saludos!


----------

